
Why It’s Hard to Hire a Perl Developer in 2020 - oblivionreb
https://medium.com/@rajiayinla858/why-its-hard-to-hire-a-perl-developer-in-2020-c282ca33128c
======
downerending
Perhaps ironically, the author himself aspires to become a lawyer (and thus
leave the shrinking pool of Perl devs).

